# Waterfowler's countdown



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

2 days 10 hours and 15 minutes. Time is ticking away boys. So much to do and such little time. I still gotta rig a bunch of decoys, clean all my old ones, charge the mojo, prep the teal mojo, clean the dog crate, get the carpet kit outta my truck, buy a tag, get a HIP, buy a stamp, and get ready for some major shootin.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good for you, tagnbag! i was trying to think about the countdown today at work, but too much was going on, and i was drawing a blank. then, a guy at work said something about tommorrow being friday, so the rest of the day i was let down when i had to keep reminding myself its only wednesday :evil:


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

your slow Jessop.. I have had all that stuff for months now! Thanks for the count down.. its been ticking in my head all month


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude my life has been crazy. College is very time consuming. I have so much stuff to do still. But I don't think I am working saturday so I get to hunt both sat and sun and then I am pounding bear river tuesday. I gotta figure out cutler still too. Man I got a lot to do. But I am so excited. I have so many more places to hunt this year. Too bad I don't have more gas money. I got so much sweet new gear though. Bought a bunch of new decoys, bought a mojo teal and I got a cabelas 4-1 coat. It rocks I can't wait to try it out. Haha I can actually buy my own shells this year too thank heavens.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im all ready. just puting the finshing touch on the opening day plan where we will be for shure. cant wait. it my friday and thank god. get to spend time with the wife befor the season fires up. cant wait.The weather is looking better and better every day for this weekend.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man... if my **** dekes don't get here.... GRRRRR! Called yesterday and they hadn't left.... but I did get an email from Cabela's today saying they shipped so we'll see. They were guaranteed on Friday. If they DON'T show up, then I'm pretty much ready to go with everything else. If they do, then Friday night I'll be riggin them with weights and depth adjusters but thats really all I've got to do. For hunting the GSL with company, I need to build a little dog stand for Buddy.... just because having him in a sled isn't a real great situation. I can't wait to break in new dekes, waders and hunt with new folks. Gotta go glass some areas today and see whats what... that'll determine where I hunt Sunday with just the wife.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

It feels soooooo good to say that I'm all ready to go. The youth hunt has become a shake down hunt for me each year. I was going crazy this time last week, but now about all I have to do it throw the guns and ammo in the truck, hook up the boat and drive away. The weather is making this weekend look all the better as well.

JD


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Down to 1 day 18 hours and 46 minutes. Its comming I can feel it and looking at the wether for this weekend its gonna rock. Still got a crap load of stuff to do though. It would help if I wasn't sixty miles from my gear and my little brothers could actually do something other than bum off everything I do. I don't think my 16 year old brother knows what a good setup even looks like cause I do it everytime.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> I don't think my 16 year old brother knows what a good set*UP* even looks like.


Allow me to fix that typo for you. If this wasn't a family friendly site, I might've provided examples to help your bro out :twisted: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice catch wingmanck


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Walked out to my secret pond today to check things out.. had to of been 3000+ ducks on the pond with 100 geese. I AM SO PUMPED! after checking everything out and figuring out where i am going to setup i headed out. after getting out of the cattails and being in the field about 100 yards away from the cats, i saw a flock of 7 geese flying to the pond. so i started just voice calling them (i can actually to it pretty well believe it or not) and they turned towards me. i grabbed cocoa, put us on the ground and kept calling. got them about 30 yards away and locked to land. if i had even one decoy i would have had them on my lap. I tried to get a video of all the ducks going up but you cant really see them with how small the screen on the phone is. Wish i had some goose decoys..


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

1 day 10 hours


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Man... if my **** dekes don't get here.... GRRRRR!


DId they come yet man?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Schools going to take forever tommorrow


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Schools going to take forever tommorrow


No doubt. It's the last day of the term and grades have to be done on the day before the freaking elk and waterfowl openers. _(O)_ Don't they know we can't keep our heads in the game with dreams of wapiti and mallards running rampant through our brains???


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

well boys... 22 hours 42 minutes!!!!


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Well the countdown is on and I just found out I have to work all morning. Guess I will settle for the night hunt. Hopefully all you guys leave some for me. Listening to gun shots at work out on the marsh in gonna be a killer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Man... if my **** dekes don't get here.... GRRRRR!
> ...


Not yet... but they are guaranteed today. With it being Cabela's that I ordered them from and my wife being off work today, I'm sure they'll be there when I get home tonight. I'll just have to throw some deke cord on them with some shroom weights and they'll be good to go for tomorrow. I can't wait to get out there with you guys. This day is crawling.... !!!


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Shouldn't all of you who are Mormon stay home and watch general conference???


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> Shouldn't all of you who are Mormon stay home and watch general conference???


I figure i'll be done and tuned to ksl by the time conference starts at 10. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> HuntingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't all of you who are Mormon stay home and watch general conference???
> ...


Is that why you have to bail? Hopefully we'll be done by then... I was going to tease you about leaving early or something but won't if thats why you have to go.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

i never watch it on saturdays. i get enough on sunday..


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

if I'm not done by ten then I'll just take a little radio :lol:


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I am spending the next two days in the marsh. Conference happens multiple times a year. Opening weekend only happens once. So you guys can all go watch it on sunday, just more ducks and marsh for me.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

1 AND A HALF HOURS I need to get out their in that Corn Field.

Goodluck


----------

